# DFT vs ATB vs Armadillo



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I need to replace my DFTs....was looking at other options....thoughts??

FOM


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

No opinion on Armadillo - have not used or seen one.

ATB - own 2 and like them best for water work, because of wider flatter design they seem to ride lower in water and are more difficult for young dogs to pick up on land, only had them for a few months so not sure on smell after time like DFT but am guesing that they will not smell like DFT due to material used to construct. Hard as rock in weather like today (-15 degrees) although what isn't at this temp!

DFT - no issues, like them very much - other than smell over time

Travis


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*I'm with John*

on this one, bumpers or birds....or if you're going to pick at this stage of the game I'd stick with dokkens.

I have some ATB's but the pick up on them vary's greatly from dog to dog with some dogs finding them very difficult.

Of course in an earlier post someone mentioned throwing shovel handles..and hell that would be the cheaptest bet of all...though I'd be worried about splinters. ; ).

Have fun,

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

In My opinion all three have there place. The Armadillo Foam Products are great for the price. I have been using the same 6 dfor the past 3 years with no problems or beaking of heads. If you properly care for them they should not smell. They also make a mid size duck that is a little smaller that flys great out of wingers floats high in the water and dogs seem to love them.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

when not using ducks i use Armadilllos with no problems....


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I have been using the armadillo's for about a year and I do like them and have had no problem with paint coming off and the dogs seem to be fine with them 

David Jansma


----------

